# DIAMONDBACK series from Viper Archery/Matches Z7



## Viperarchery (Dec 29, 2009)

Check out the new Diamondback Series sights from Viper Archery Products. For more information you can contact us at 740-894-6100, or at viperarcheryproducts.com


----------



## Viperarchery (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Viperarchery (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good. ttt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Some nice looking sights!


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*Quick Question*

Have these shipped to dealers yet?

Thanks,
Isaac


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

these sights look great over the internet. i think i browsed every sight manufacturer that has a website. i made up my mind and i have a Black predator Microtune on my List. i drove 85 miles to a archery shop just to look at the Viper sights they had in stock. the sights looked like they are tough and built well. i will be making a Viper Sight order soon. Plus i spoke to a gentleman over the pohone one day and even though he was really busy, he took the time to answer my foolish Questions. I wish i could remember his name. So i could give him props!. Thank you Viperarchery.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I GOT ONE! I ordered it direct from Viper, and they were great to work with.
This sight looks better in the real than it does on the 'net!!!
I had to wait a bit as they were just getting the RED levels in, and I went ahead and bought the optional light as well.
What was great was being able to customize the pin arrangement in both size and color!
I opted for the top pin at .029, the next two at .019, and the last two at .010.
I did this for quick acquisition of the proper pin for the yardages I would be shooting at.
It was a wonderful experience dealing with Viper and I would not hesitate to buy from them again!!!:thumbs_up


----------

